# Bodybuilding Pioneer Ben Weider Dies at 85



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding Guru Passes Suddenly in Montreal Although he was 85 years old, the passing of Ben Weider comes as a shock to the bodybuilding world. He died at a Montreal hospital of an undisclosed illness. Just a few short weeks ago, Weider was standing on the Mr. Olympia stage crowning Dexter Jackson in Las Vegas. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

